# Holyhead to Manchester City



## Happy Girl (9 Apr 2010)

Can any tell me how straightforward it is to get from Holyhead to Manchester City by public transport?


----------



## enoxy (9 Apr 2010)

Do you mean the City of Manchester stadium or just Manchester?


----------



## Happy Girl (10 Apr 2010)

enoxy said:


> Do you mean the City of Manchester stadium or just Manchester?


 
Manchester City "I think". We were looking at the Premier Inn on Portland Street which states it is 0.1ml fm the centre and tram links to old trafford. We are considering going for a weekend and hoping that Mr. Happy & son might be able to take in a game that weekend (Man U v Spurs - by the way if anybody knows where I might also get 2tickets I would appreciate advice).


----------



## Barney Magoo (10 Apr 2010)

You could go by train, but would need to change at Chester and Crewe. Check out the link...
[broken link removed]


----------



## papervalue (10 Apr 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> Can any tell me how straightforward it is to get from Holyhead to Manchester City by public transport?


 
If you are willing to travel around 8pm on Friday Night Eurolines will take you from Bus station in Dublin to boat in dublin for 9.15 departure arriving in Hollyhead at 12.45 and back on same bus  from hollyhead to Manchester and you arrive in Manchester around 6am saturday morning.

I think match you are thinking of going to is 12.45 kick off on saturday. if you leave manchester sat night you get to dublin sunday morning or leave sunday night and get back monday morning.

Check bus eireann site for buying eurolines tickets


----------



## Happy Girl (10 Apr 2010)

Is there any bus that would take me directly from Holyhead to Manchester city?


----------



## papervalue (10 Apr 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> Is there any bus that would take me directly from Holyhead to Manchester city?


 
What time on Saturday moring is boat getting into Holyhead?

If you go to national express uk site, the only bus they have from holyhead is using the Eurolines which you would join at Uk port.


----------



## Happy Girl (10 Apr 2010)

papervalue said:


> What time on Saturday moring is boat getting into Holyhead?
> 
> If you go to national express uk site, the only bus they have from holyhead is using the Eurolines which you would join at Uk port.


 
Have looked at this but cannot find Manchester in their list of drop down destinations.


----------



## papervalue (10 Apr 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> Have looked at this but cannot find Manchester in their list of drop down destinations.


 


I think you have to play around with it a small bit and manchester is in the drop down list. Their is only one bus a day leaving holyhead at 1.20am in morning. It actually is a eurolines service in conjuction with national express.

If boat noy yet booked might be cheaper to book via Bus Eireann Dublin as one price covers boat and bus and no change or travel one way and fly back


----------

